# Upgrade to Onkyo TX-SR707 with multiEQ or get Anti-Mode 8033



## JeffKnob (May 30, 2007)

Here is my current setup:
Onkyo TX-SR606
PS3
Paradigm Focus front and rears
Paradigm CC270 center
2 Dayton RSS390HF 15" sealed subwoofers w/ 240W each
Elemental Designs eQ.2

I am thinking about upgrading the receiver to the Onkyo TX-SR707 to gain the MultiEQ which will help with the subwoofer whereas the 606 doesn't. The 707 also has preouts. Another alternative is to get the Anti-Mode 8033 subwoofer EQ.

My biggest goal is to correct the sound from the subwoofers. The 707 will work with the subwoofers and give me preouts (I would like like but this is lower on my list of wants) but is more expensive. The Anti-Mode 8033 will work with the subwoofer and is cheaper. I have read mixed reviews of both the MultiEQ and the Anti-Mode. Some say one is better than the other and visa versa. If both would accomplish about the same goal then I would probably spend the extra money to get the preouts. If the Anti-Mode is better then I will go with that and just wait on the receiver with preouts. 

What do you think?


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

From what I've heard the Antimode is an excellent device that works very well. I looked into it but passed. I run dual subs and don't want to buy two. 

Please note: I don't have a receiver therefore I'm not using a LFE out. I use an electronic crossover and have stereo subs. I'm currently using two Paradigm X-30's. I'm using them as mono units. The sub-woofer output on them is mono so I need two for stereo bass. They will soon be replaced with a single crossover with stereo bass. 

Have you looked into a Behringer BFD? The Behringer forum here may be helpful.


----------

